# Digimon club!



## Celestial Blade

Discuss various Digimon-related things here!

I am equivalent to Yggdrasil (Digital World's "God") in this thread!


----------



## Yarnchu

Agumon warp-digivolve to....WARGREYMON!

Well, what to talk about? Uh....Calumon is awesome and cute. He also is the sorce of digivolution. That=win.


----------



## Glacedon

I like Galantmon, so cool, also like the final digivolution of terriermon.


----------



## Minkyoya

I'll join the club. ^^

My favorite is Salamon, and I also do like Lotosmon. ^^


----------



## Kaito

JOIN PLZ.

RavemonBM is totally where it's at. Also MirageGaogamonBM. Because a scythe, attached to a mace just wins in every way possible. Pretty much all of the Burst Modes are amazing. For discussion points: anyone here have Digimon World: Dawn/Dusk?

Damn, I wish Digmon had FCs so that you could battle over WFC. :[


----------



## S. E.

So joining.

I have randomly decided to post my favorite Digimon from each generation:

In-Training: Wanyamon - Cute little fluffy fuzz ball! Yay!
Rookie: Veemon/Gaomon - Veemon is just awesome, and is my all time favorite. I can't explain. Gaomon, a little blue wolf with boxing gloves. What's not to love?
Champion: Lekismon/ExVeemon - Like with Veemon, I can explain why I like Lekismon. Perhaps it's the feet. ExVeemon... it's like Veemon, only muscular and more dragon like. Again, what's not to love?
Ultimate: DoruGreymon/Flamedramon - It's a big, red, long, furry dragon. That should qualify for awesome. Flamedramon? The armor. Simple as that.
Mega: WarGreymon - It is too awesome to explain. Stare at it for 10 seconds and you will agree.

Can you tell I use awesome too much?


----------



## Mewtwo

hi i'll join
BTW,what are the final two digivolutions for Gatomon?i have Gatomon>Angewomon,but nothing else


----------



## Glacedon

I really dont know what Gatomons is but shes exactly like patamon so I guess a stronger angel?


----------



## Mhaladie

Gatomon's digivolution line. 

Joining. :D
Some of my favorite Digimon are... well, Renamon's whole line, Raidramon, Hawkmon... and lots of others. Gabumon, and most of its digivolutions, too. I always thought that so many Digimon had really cool designs~


----------



## Glacedon

That digivolution line for Gatomon is old, the new Gatomon turns into a larger angel, and can also turn into Deviwomon


----------



## spaekle

Sure, why not. 

My favorites? Veemon's whole line (especially Raidramon and Paildramon), Wizardmon, Lucemon Chaos/Falldown mode, Beelzemon, Matadormon, Piedmon, Gomamon, Tentomon, Tanemon *CUTEST FREAKING THING EVER*, uh, hmm, I go through random phases with Digimon just like with Pokemon, heh. 

I'm a fan of the anime and I have Dusk for the DS. I really wish I could find my Dusk game, though. ; ; Maybe I'll tidy up a bit today and try to find it.

As for the anime, I've seen the first three seasons in their entirety dubbed and at least good portions of them in Japanese. I've seen the least of Frontier, but I'd like to go back and watch it, and I really want to watch the rest of Savers. My favorite season overall from what I've seen is Tamers. :D


----------



## A Spark in the Night

Hmm..I'll join! I've seen just about every series of Digimon and my favorites are the Agumon and Gobumon lines.


----------



## Lili

I love me some Birdramon. Count me in.


----------



## Hawkfish

Let me join. My fav. is Gatomon.


----------



## Glacedon

Ummmm, my favorites would have to be Beezlebumon, the guys with the guns that impossible comes from the Impmon in one series, and have you noticed he kills the digimpn that "do" turn into him in the games? He kills all those Kurisarimons. Well I also like the Lunamon evolutions.


----------



## Anything

I just felt like joining because Digimon was my favorite thing. I used to like Gallantmon a lot, but now, I like Imperialdramon Paladin Mode.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Susanoomon pwns every other Frontier Digimon!


----------



## Spoon

I'm a bit of a fan, though I haven't watched it in a while (I should, though; it was quite enjoyable the last time I saw the show :D) I've made a few um... Fanmon (Fakémon is already taken D:), of the Fresh/In-training kind, and a Rookie form of one of them (Oh, and I lost a picture champion form of another line.) I constantly draw my own Digimon, Zuzumon, who I should show a picture of. Oh, and my favorite season would either be the third or second.


----------



## Minkyoya

Kaito said:


> JOIN PLZ.
> 
> RavemonBM is totally where it's at. Also MirageGaogamonBM. Because a scythe, attached to a mace just wins in every way possible. Pretty much all of the Burst Modes are amazing. For discussion points: anyone here have Digimon World: Dawn/Dusk?
> 
> Damn, I wish Digmon had FCs so that you could battle over WFC. :[


I have Digimon Dawn. I finished the whole game. XD;


----------



## spaekle

For some reason I've always liked fan Digimon a bit more than fan Pokemon. Maybe because after I saw season 3 I started drawing my own Digimon and 'scanning' the drawings through random toy Digivices. They never did come to life. :( 

I always thought the Season 3 Digivice was the coolest, both in terms of looks and how you could swipe cards through it. I never got the electronic one, even though I really wanted it. I had the first and second season one though.

Oh, and I found my Dusk game. w00t.


----------



## Minkyoya

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> For some reason I've always liked fan Digimon a bit more than fan Pokemon. Maybe because after I saw season 3 I started drawing my own Digimon and 'scanning' the drawings through random toy Digivices. They never did come to life. :(


Hmm...me too. 
But also, the anime was much better. Pokemon just kept repeating the cycle...x-x



> I always thought the Season 3 Digivice was the coolest, both in terms of looks and how you could swipe cards through it. I never got the electronic one, even though I really wanted it. I had the first and second season one though.


I got my Season 3 Digivice in Japan. =P



> Oh, and I found my Dusk game. w00t.


Congrats. XD


----------



## Invader Palkia

I will join this- My favorite Digimon are Sunflowmon, Impmon and Renamon.. ^^

As for Dawn/Dusk I don't have either yet, but I want one.


----------



## Kaito

Minkyoya said:


> I have Digimon Dawn. I finished the whole game. XD;


Same here :O It isn't possible to connect over WFC is it?

Also - SUNFLOWNMON? Lalamon's line makes me smile. :3 Because, y'know, Rosemon and Lalamon.


----------



## Minkyoya

Kaito said:


> Same here :O It isn't possible to connect over WFC is it?
> 
> Also - SUNFLOWNMON? Lalamon's line makes me smile. :3 Because, y'know, Rosemon and Lalamon.


We can connect, however, only to match Digimon and battle. No trading whatsoever. 

Yes, Lalamon is just so cute! <3
I have a Rosemon and a Salamon in my Digimon Dawn and I just adore them. =D


----------



## Yarnchu

I'm back! If you haven't noticed, I like Wargreymon and Calumon, but I also like Beezlemon cause he is just bad***. And on the subject of fanmon, I have made a few myself...the ones I do remember were variations on Greymon: Cyber/CyborgGreymon and AtomicGreymon. AtomicGreymon had a buzz saw on his tail.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I made up numerous fan Digimon!

Including an actual Champion & Ultimate for Impmon, respectively called Hyenamon and Lokimon/


----------



## Caller

PABUMON DFKLSDFNS
Also Rinkmon. God, I love Rinkmon ;_;

I also love all of the Angel Digimon. ClavisAngemon is pretty sweet, as is Gardeangemon.
I don't have Dusk / Dawn. I want to buy them off eBay but I have no monieeees.


----------



## Eeveeon25

ZOMG A DIGIMON THREAD!  I MUST JOIN!!!!!!

Yeah, anyway, my favorite part of Digimon had always been the anime, but Season 3 got kinda weird, Season 4 ruined it by using "spirits" to make the kids themselves the digimon, and Season 5 has ruined everything, from the animation to the older age of the people to the fact that they're an organization... they even changed Agumon!!!  So, I'm stuck in seasons 1 and 2.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Eeveeon25 said:


> ZOMG A DIGIMON THREAD!  I MUST JOIN!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, anyway, my favorite part of Digimon had always been the anime, but Season 3 got kinda weird, Season 4 ruined it by using "spirits" to make the kids themselves the digimon, and Season 5 has ruined everything, from the animation to the older age of the people to the fact that they're an organization... they even changed Agumon!!!  So, I'm stuck in seasons 1 and 2.


Yah, I only really liked Seasons 1,2 and 3. Could be because they stopped airing it here, too. D:


----------



## Munchkin

*joinfish*

Well, since summer is very boring to me, I've been watching seasons 1, 2, and 3 on Youtube. I started with season 2, then 3, and now I'm on season 1. And I might watch them all again. I have no Digimon games, though I wish I did...I know! ROMs! =DDD

Anyways, my favs list:

Fresh - Choromon, Pupumon
In-Training - DemiVeemon, Nyaromon, Babydmon, Kyokyomon, Wanyamon
Rookie - Guilmon, Dorumon, Gazimon, Demidevimon, Burgemon, Kudamon, Renamon
Champion - Dorugamon, Stingmon, Snimon, Monochromon
Ultimate - Angewomon, Cerberusmon, Lilamon, Zudomon
Mega - Ancient Greymon, Ancient Irismon, Baihumon, Beelzemon, Marine Angemon, Metal Seadramon, Megidramon, Goldramon, Zhuqiaomon, Azulongmon, Ebonwumon

Armor - Flamedramon, Flamedramon, Flamedramon!

I have no life =P


----------



## Mr Marzipan

How has the awesomeness that is Patamon and his digivolution line not been mentioned at all? XD


----------



## Munchkin

Oh yeah, of course Pegasusmon is one of my favorites, I just decided that Flamedramon's smexiness deserved that whole section to himself :3

But Pegasusmon is a beautiful animal, yes. =D


----------



## Minnow

Joining!

Whenever I see any favorite Digimon discussions I hardly ever see anyone say Gomamon! How can you not love him? He's definitely my favorite, but seems to be underappreciated. 

I have and intense dislike (Read: Hatred) of season 4, and haven't seen season 5, but 1 and 2 I really liked. I have mixed feelings about season 3, I like all the Digimon but don't really like the story too much.


----------



## spaekle

D: I like Gomamon! I mentioned him, didn't I? *checks* Yeah, I did.

I dunno, I originally followed Digimon on Fox Kids, but they took it off after Tamers ended. I kinda fell out of Digimon for a while after that until I heard somewhere that Frontier was on some other channel at like six in the morning. So I watched one day, had the "wtf they turn into their Digimon? _laaame_" reaction that a lot of people did, and decided it wasn't worth getting up early every morning for. My interest in Digimon pretty much died for about three years, until something or another revived it my first year of high school. Now I'm kinda wishing I'd watched the fourth season. Especially since Lucemon pwns.

...But WHY GOD did they keep using the same VA as rookie-Lucemon for Falldown Mode in the dub? LucemonFM sounding like Izzy makes me sad. :[ 

There seem to be a lot of mixed opinions about season 3 (Tamers). I loved it - it's still my favorite season plot-wise. Didn't really care one way or the other for the human characters (except maybe Yamaki, he was pretty sweet), but the plot and the Digimon were awesome. You get some people who loved it and other people who hated it, thought it was too weird or different or whatever. I personally loved how weird it got toward the end. :p


----------



## Munchkin

FINALLY someone bumped this thread! =DDD

Anyway, I agree with Spaekle Oddberry. Tamers was my favorite season by far. The plot was amazing, its ending wasn't so "perfect" like Season 2 was, Guilmon is just plain ADORABLE, Renamon is win, and Takato's crush on Jeri was just too cute =D

Though, since I've been watching Data Squad on Youtube episode by episode, it's quickly catching my eye. I'm still sort of uncomfortable with the DNA Charge and DNA Full Charge thing, and the fact that Marcus needs to punch a Digimon to activate his DNA. But since DNA stands for Digimon Natural Ability in this season, and Marcus needs to punch a Digimon to activate it, then it's not natural, is it? That's what bugs me. But it's pretty cool, and I've grown extremely fond of Agumon's new line. GeoGreymon is the shit, and I have a RiseGreymon as one of my three main battlers in Dusk =DDD

Speaking of Dusk, I need some serious help. I'm Silver Rank by the way. I have a Vermilimon that supposedly digivolves into BlackWarGreymon at level 58 with 290 Spirit and 21,000 Dark EXP. But Vermilimon's max level is 54. Is it even possible to digivolve him further? I have lots of other Digimon that have the same problem - they're supposed to digivolve at a level higher than their limit.


----------



## spaekle

Melodic Harmony said:


> Speaking of Dusk, I need some serious help. I'm Silver Rank by the way. I have a Vermilimon that supposedly digivolves into BlackWarGreymon at level 58 with 290 Spirit and 21,000 Dark EXP. But Vermilimon's max level is 54. Is it even possible to digivolve him further? I have lots of other Digimon that have the same problem - they're supposed to digivolve at a level higher than their limit.


You can increase a Digimon's max level by degenerating it. Just keep de-evolving it until its aptitude is at what it needs to be, and then raise it back up. It can get tedious, but that's how it's done.

Eeeh, season 2. It had some of my favorite Digimon ever, but it's still probably my least favorite season. The plot was kind of meh, and I'm with the people who hated the ending. "And then MIOTISMON COMES BACK FOR SOME REASON but they defeat him for like the third time and then they all grow up and marry each other and become doctors and astronauts and policemen and mommies and each have like five kids. THE END!" Urg. :( 

I should watch the rest of Savers too.


----------



## Munchkin

Thanks Spaekle! =DDD

I don't care, I'll do anything for Misery! Oh, how I love him so~
So I _can_ get Machinedramon that way...oh well, BlackWarGreymon is better!

Oh, and in your opinion, who's better, MetalEtemon or BlackWereGarurumon? Also, what does BlackWereGarurumon digivolve into? I've forgotten, since I only had him at the start of the game, up until they all degenerated.

And is there a limit to how high you can raise the max level? If so, what?

Sorry if I'm bugging you with all these questions, I just want Misery, Marcus and Diana to be okay later on when things get rough =D


----------



## Abufi

ooh can i join?  i was obsessed with digimon i think a year ago.  it's died down a little and been replaced by pokemon, but i do still like digimon :3  guardromon, gabumon, and veemon and his digivolutions (except for paildramon) are my favorites.  and guilmon and metalgreymon!


----------



## spaekle

Melodic Harmony said:


> Thanks Spaekle! =DDD
> 
> I don't care, I'll do anything for Misery! Oh, how I love him so~
> So I _can_ get Machinedramon that way...oh well, BlackWarGreymon is better!
> 
> Oh, and in your opinion, who's better, MetalEtemon or BlackWereGarurumon? Also, what does BlackWereGarurumon digivolve into? I've forgotten, since I only had him at the start of the game, up until they all degenerated.
> 
> And is there a limit to how high you can raise the max level? If so, what?
> 
> Sorry if I'm bugging you with all these questions, I just want Misery, Marcus and Diana to be okay later on when things get rough =D


Well, I'm not really good with "who's better" questions since I'm not really the best at strategic battling and assembling teams and whatnot. If you want a biased opinion, MetalEtemon kinda creeps me out but BlackWereGarurumon's pretty cool. BlackWereGarurumon digivolves into Gulfmon.

I'm pretty sure the maximum level is 99, although I've never had a Digimon reach maximum myself. My closest is my Dianamon with an aptitude of 93.

Is anyone else here annoyed by the fact that you can only keep 40 Digimon? Maybe I'm just used to Pokemon where you can have boxes and boxes full of the ones you like, but I feel like 40 isn't enough at all. :[


----------



## S. E.

I hate the 40-limit, too.

The aptitude limit is 99. My Veemon has reached it, and his aptitude won't go higher. And, if I remember right, so has my Dianamon.

On a random note, I'm so tickled with my team on Dusk. I beat the Legendary Tamer quest the first time I tried. Though the rest I won by the skin of my teeth, Koh was just to easy. Angemon? Your rival has no business using a Champion Digimon at that point in the game![/Digi-ramble]


----------



## Minnow

Has anyone ever played Digimon World 1, 2, and/or 3? I remember playing 2 a long time ago but don't remember much about it. I still have both 1 and 3, though. I think the battle system in 1 was really fun and different, and I sometimes think that it'd be cool if there was a Pokemon spin-off using that style. Anyone who's played will know what I mean. Digimon World 3 was pretty fun, too. I got really into trying to beat a while ago, but got stuck about halfway through. I think I couldn't get past- was it Zanbamon? Well, right after the first Bulbmon fight.


----------



## Munchkin

The only Digimon games I've ever played Are ROMs of DW:DS and DW:Dawn, and I recently bought Digimon World Dusk, my first and only real-life Digimon game.

My team currently consists of RiseGreymon, Etemon, and Crescemon as my main fighters. Their names are Marcus, Presley, and Diana respectively.

My Relief Digimon are DotMirageGaogamon, which I'm considering degenerating and digivolving into MirageGaogamon, Monochromon named Misery (after BlackWarGreymon's personality in the second season of the animé), who will digivolve into Vermilimon then BlackWarGreymon as soon as possible, and a Biyomon named Sora. Biyomon's original name was Acid, and she digivolved into Saberdramon then Karatenmon, but that was before Spaekle told me about the Aptitude stuff. Now she'll digivolve into Birdramon so I can get a Garudamon.

THANK YOU SO MUCH SPAEKLE!! *tackle-glomp* <333

*ahem*
Any team-judging, please? I've been considering degenerating and digivolving Etemon to get BlackWereGarurumon, but Gulfmon, eh...I'm not too fond of.

As for progress, I've just restored Dark S Area and I'm in the middle of my first three-star species quest, the Beast quest. I'm supposed to give the Wing Ring to Penguinmon, and I've already given it to the fake one and talked to the real one, so now I'm looking for the Muchomon (fake Penguinmon) to take the Wing Ring back. Have I progressed well enough? All my Digimon (with the exception of Misery and Sora, since they've been degenerated) are above level 30, mostly around level 35-40. The ones that were just degenerated are almost at level 20.


----------



## spaekle

*glomped :'D* 

Sorry, Dusk is the only game I've actually played, but it'd be cool to play some of the older ones if I could get my hands on them somewhere.

Yeah, so I've picked my Dusk game back up. I was seriously considering restarting out of boredom for a while, but I'm far too attached to my Lucemon to do that. <3 Kind of annoying, though, because I've already accepted the Gaia Origin mission, it seems I can't cancel it now, Gaia Origin is really REALLY hard, and I want to do some other missions. ; ; So now I'm just levelling up and stuff. I finally got a MarineDevimon!


----------



## Munchkin

May I ask, how far away are the Legendary Tamer and Gaia Origin quests from that one where you have to rescue Julia by fighting ChaosGallantmon?

I have my first fairly-trained Mega, a Dianamon. I had a DotMirageGaogamon by using the reward code thing, but I finally degenerated him to get a regular MirageGaogamon. And my Vermilimon is back, being re-leveled to digivolve into BlackWarGreymon. And my Ogremon is back to BlackWereGarurumon =DDD

Also, I made three fan-Digis of the same digivolution line (In-Training, Rookie, and Champion), but I'm too lazy to scan their pictures right now. They are Scrubmon, Mopmon, and Hauntmon. The whole line is to somehow resemble both mops and pirates at the same time, maybe even ghosts or dragons at Ultimate and Mega, with the exception of Scrubmon (who looks like a scrub-brush) and Mopmon (who's a floating thing with one eye, a mop on his head (with the mop head serving as his hair), mop-like hands, and a mouth that can shoot tiny cannonballs).

I did scan a not-yet-colored, sort of funny-looking pencil drawing of Flamedramon, though. It says "Flames of Courage" instead of "Fire of Courage" because I was going to write "Flamedramon", but it wouldn't fit =P Compromising is good.


----------



## Celebi96

Could I join please.
My favourite Digimon are Magnadramon and Knightmon.


----------



## HenryWong122

My Favorite Digimon are as follows.
Baby/Fresh: Botamon, Punimon, Yuramon, Puwamon, Kiimon, & Jyarimon.
In-Training: Koromon, Tsunomon, Tanemon, Pinamon, Moonmon, Sunmon, Yaamon, Gigimon.
Child/Rookie: BlackAgumon, Agumon, BlackGabumon, Gabumon, Palmon, Falcomon, Lunamon, Coronamon, Impmon, & Guilmon.
Adult/Champion: BlackGreymon, Greymon, BlackGarurumon, Garurumon, Togemon, Lekismon, Firamon, IceDevimon, Growlmon.
Perfect/Ultimate: BlackMetalGreymon, MetalGreymon, ShadowWereGarurumon, WereGarurumon, Lilimon, Crescemon, Flaremon, SkullSatamon & WarGrowlmon.
Ultimate/Mega: BlackWarGreymon, WarGreymon, BlackMetalGarurumon, MetalGarurumon, Rosemon, Dianamon, Apollomon, Beelzemon, Gallantmon.
Mode Changes: Beelzemon Blast Mode, Gallantmon Crimson Mode.
X Digimon: BlackWarGreymon-X, WarGreymon-X,  MetalGarurumon-X, Beelzemon-X, & Gallantmon-X.
Spirits: Kazemon, Zephyrmon, Ancient Irismon, Flamemon, Agunimon, BurningGreymon, Aldamon, EmperorGreymon,
Strabimon, Lobomon, KendoGarurumon, Beowolfmon, MagnaGarurumon & Susanoomon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I just beat Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth, for the second time, earlier today.

My favorite Digimon from this playthrough that I used is SaberLeomon, as he was my first Lv. 99 Digimon in the game.


----------



## HenryWong122

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I just beat Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth, for the second time, earlier today.
> 
> My favorite Digimon from this playthrough that I used is SaberLeomon, as he was my first Lv. 99 Digimon in the game.


Which do you thinks is the better mega, SaberLeomon or BanchoLeomon?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

HenryWong122 said:


> Which do you thinks is the better mega, SaberLeomon or BanchoLeomon?


IN Cyber Sleuth? Definitely SaberLeomon.


----------



## HenryWong122

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> IN Cyber Sleuth? Definitely SaberLeomon.


Yes, in Cyber Sleuth, which should kinda be obvious seeing as that was what you were talking about. I personally agree that SaberLeomon is the better of the two in-game. I'm kinda jealous that you could afford Digimon Story: Cyber Sleuth.


----------



## HenryWong122

Where is every one?


----------

